# replacing calories



## young Ed (3 Mar 2014)

so i now commute 15 miles per day rather than my previous 4.5 and over this commute i burn about 658 calories should i be looking at replacing these calories with extra food?
an extra sandwich and a home-made snack bar/flapjack as well as my other 2 sandwiches and my fruit?
Cheers Ed


----------



## fossyant (3 Mar 2014)

Just add some more too your food intake


----------



## young Ed (3 Mar 2014)

fossyant said:


> Just add some more too your food intake


so basically as i said? 
Cheers Ed


----------



## uclown2002 (3 Mar 2014)

15 years old and your counting calories?


----------



## young Ed (3 Mar 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> 15 years old and your counting calories?


don't want to get hungry or not have enough calories so my body starts eating my muscles! not bothered about getting fat though as my life style and my healthy eating and my super super fast metabolism means fat is near on impossible for me!
i already eat about 2500-300 calories a day i estimate!
Cheers Ed


----------



## Kookas (3 Mar 2014)

Very similar distance to my commute. I have porridge for breakfast, then either apples or tomatoes and two sandwiches for lunch. When I get back, I usually make some peanut-butter toast, or have English muffins with salad. Then in the evening I have something meaty. Usually a big plate of mince & pasta. It works for me.


----------



## Kookas (3 Mar 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> 15 years old and your counting calories?



Don't see the problem you're getting at there. Are 15 year olds banned from discussing moderately serious topics?


----------



## young Ed (3 Mar 2014)

Kookas said:


> Don't see the problem you're getting at there. Are 15 year olds banned from discussing moderately serious topics?


yay somebody sticks up for me! first time ever 

calorie counting isn't only to watch your weight for me it is about watching i don't eat my own muscles and i don't get hungry meaning i lack attention at school and then i fail at school!  so in other words calories have a direct link to the grades you leave school with!
Cheers Ed


----------



## MissTillyFlop (3 Mar 2014)

young Ed said:


> so i now commute 15 miles per day rather than my previous 4.5 and over this commute i burn about 658 calories should i be looking at replacing these calories with extra food?
> an extra sandwich and a home-made snack bar/flapjack as well as my other 2 sandwiches and my fruit?
> Cheers Ed



Unless you're planning to lose weight, yes, definitely need to replace the calories!

I would go for a massive milkshake personally... protein in that too!


----------



## L14M (3 Mar 2014)

Its school... Packet of crisps ... cookie that you buy off a mate.. Just eat


----------



## young Ed (3 Mar 2014)

MissTillyFlop said:


> Unless you're planning to lose weight, yes, definitely need to replace the calories!
> 
> I would go for a massive milkshake personally... protein in that too!


one of those protein shake things? the things that i have never tried but imagine to be digusting?
or just a normal milk shake?


L14M said:


> Its school... Packet of crisps ... cookie that you buy off a mate.. Just eat


haha! great to have real life advice off a fellow student  don't really do crisps though never really liked them, great source of lots of salt at the end of a long ride though!  (longer than 15 mile!)
Cheers Ed


----------



## MissTillyFlop (3 Mar 2014)

young Ed said:


> one of those protein shake things? the things that i have never tried but imagine to be digusting?
> or just a normal milk shake?
> 
> haha! great to have real life advice off a fellow student  don't really do crisps though never really liked them, great source of lots of salt at the end of a long ride though!  (longer than 15 mile!)
> Cheers Ed




Oh god, not protein shakes, bleurgh!! I mean a real one, made with lots of lush icecream!

I recommend this one: 

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/chocolate-malted-milkshake-recipe.html


----------



## young Ed (3 Mar 2014)

MissTillyFlop said:


> Oh god, not protein shakes, bleurgh!! I mean a real one, made with lots of lush icecream!


hehe! yes i do like real milk shakes! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (3 Mar 2014)

lots of fruit of course ! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## L14M (3 Mar 2014)

Actually in all honesty i've been timing my meals so i have a largeish breakfast, yogurt snack bar at lunch and dinner at 4 - go out for a ride at 5 - 7 
Liam


----------



## Kookas (3 Mar 2014)

If I'm honest, I don't actually go out of my way to eat healthily. I just make sure not to eat too much or too little of the things I already ate before I cycled, and leave it at that. Sometimes I even have a can of coke.


----------



## young Ed (3 Mar 2014)

L14M said:


> Actually in all honesty i've been timing my meals so i have a largeish breakfast, yogurt snack bar at lunch and dinner at 4 - go out for a ride at 5 - 7
> Liam


dinner at 4??? i normally get home from my commute at 10 past or so! we have dinner at 7 or 7:30! any riding has to take place before dinner as there is a slight lack of lighting down country lanes strewn with pot holes mud and cow sh**
Cheers Ed


----------



## L14M (3 Mar 2014)

young Ed said:


> dinner at 4??? i normally get home from my commute at 10 past or so! we have dinner at 7 or 7:30! any riding has to take place before dinner as there is a slight lack of lighting down country lanes strewn with pot holes mud and cow sh**
> Cheers Ed


Ha, finish school at 3 10, get train at half past, get home by 10 to


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Mar 2014)

young Ed said:


> yay somebody sticks up for me! first time ever
> 
> calorie counting isn't only to watch your weight for me it is about watching i don't eat my own muscles and i don't get hungry meaning i lack attention at school and then i fail at school!  so in other words calories have a direct link to the grades you leave school with!
> Cheers Ed


 You sure you're not failing at school?


----------



## Kookas (3 Mar 2014)

You'll have more time to cycle in college. I've got a friend with a 4-day week, and mine isn't too bad either.


----------



## young Ed (3 Mar 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> You sure you're not failing at school?


course not i would never use lack of calories as an excuse! 


Kookas said:


> You'll have more time to cycle in college. I've got a friend with a 4-day week, and mine isn't too bad either.


1 day a week for me probably as i will be doing an apprenticeship and 1 day a week at college and then leave all education at 18 
Cheers Ed


----------



## fossyant (3 Mar 2014)

young Ed said:


> so basically as i said?
> Cheers Ed



Exactly. That's all you need to do.


----------



## Cuchilo (3 Mar 2014)

At 15 you probably burn off more calories before you get out of bed than you do riding a bike  Boxing gloves will put a stop to all that


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Mar 2014)

young Ed said:


> so i now commute 15 miles per day rather than my previous 4.5 and over this commute i burn about 658 calories should i be looking at replacing these calories with extra food?
> an extra sandwich and a home-made snack bar/flapjack as well as my other 2 sandwiches and my fruit?
> Cheers Ed


Continue eating what you were eating before. If you have a few commutes where you feel your energy suddenly drop, then it's a signal that you need to eat a little bit more than that.


----------



## slowmotion (4 Mar 2014)

Porridge is the answer to almost everything. It's blooming good for you in a whole lot of ways and it tastes wonderful (after a while). I discovered it about two years ago and it has transformed my life. 40 grams of porridge and 270 grams of semi-skimmed milk cooked in a big plastic bowl in the microwave on high for 3 mins. I don't add anything but others add the whole of The Vale of Evesham.


----------



## Di Di (4 Mar 2014)

young Ed said:


> calorie counting isn't only to watch your weight for me it is about watching i don't eat my own muscles and i don't get hungry meaning i lack attention at school and then i fail at school!  so in other words calories have a direct link to the grades you leave school with!
> Cheers Ed



LOVE your attitude to this


----------



## uclown2002 (4 Mar 2014)

Yes Ed you need to eat all 658 calories back otherwise your muscles will disappear 

Are you underweight? If yes then eat more. If no, then carry on with what your doing. 
Do you lack energy as a result of your 15 mile commute? If yes eat more. If no, then carry on with what your doing. 

No need to overthink this.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (4 Mar 2014)

slowmotion said:


> View attachment 39194
> Porridge is the answer to almost everything. It's blooming good for you in a whole lot of ways and it tastes wonderful (after a while). I discovered it about two years ago and it has transformed my life. 40 grams of porridge and 270 grams of semi-skimmed milk cooked in a big plastic bowl in the microwave on high for 3 mins. I don't add anything but others add the whole of The Vale of Evesham.


 

Spot on. But it has to be the old fashioned variety covered by a generous tablespoon of honey! That original stuff has the consistency of a bowl of wall paper paste.


----------



## Jody (4 Mar 2014)

young Ed said:


> not bothered about getting fat though as my life style and my healthy eating and my super super fast metabolism means fat is near on impossible for me!
> i already eat about 2500-300 calories a day i estimate!
> Cheers Ed



Make the best of this while you are young. I couldn't put weight on for love nor money and that stayed until I hit 30. Then it all went down hill fast.


----------



## michaelcycle (4 Mar 2014)

young Ed said:


> yay somebody sticks up for me! first time ever
> 
> calorie counting isn't only to watch your weight for me it is about watching i don't eat my own muscles and i don't get hungry meaning i lack attention at school and then i fail at school!  so in other words calories have a direct link to the grades you leave school with!
> Cheers Ed



Play it by ear mate.

Re: the muscle catabolism thing you really don't need to worry that much. That is massively overblown unless you are a competitive body builder who need to maximise muscle preservation to the nth degree (so basically a tiny percentage of the population.) There is one convincing study on that matter IIRC and that shows a possible shift from anabolic to catabolic states at around the 80-90 minute mark and even this can be almost completely eradicated by eating something during your ride if needs be.

The concentration thing is more about falling blood glucose levels than hunger. If you find that happens then simply eat something when you ride ends - whatever you want. A good thing to drink is chocolate milk as that has been shown to replace glycogen quickly and is the perfect ratio of carbs to protein. Again this is overkill and you can eat as you like in reality.

As for calorie counting I don't think that's necessary to any degree but if you like doing it the more power to your arm...


----------



## Wester (4 Mar 2014)

I now have my main meal in the middle of the day instead of late in the evening and the change in my fitness levels has been unbeliveble I now cycle home from work as fit as a greyhound .


----------



## young Ed (4 Mar 2014)

slowmotion said:


> View attachment 39194
> Porridge is the answer to almost everything. It's blooming good for you in a whole lot of ways and it tastes wonderful (after a while). I discovered it about two years ago and it has transformed my life. 40 grams of porridge and 270 grams of semi-skimmed milk cooked in a big plastic bowl in the microwave on high for 3 mins. I don't add anything but others add the whole of The Vale of Evesham.


porridge is the only thing for breakfast!  i love it
got to have linseed sprinkled on top and honey and a dollop homemade apple compote ! 


uclown2002 said:


> Yes Ed you need to eat all 658 calories back otherwise your muscles will disappear
> 
> Are you underweight? If yes then eat more. If no, then carry on with what your doing.
> Do you lack energy as a result of your 15 mile commute? If yes eat more. If no, then carry on with what your doing.
> ...


fair enough just do what feels right then?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Doyleyburger (4 Mar 2014)

slowmotion said:


> View attachment 39194
> Porridge is the answer to almost everything. It's blooming good for you in a whole lot of ways and it tastes wonderful (after a while). I discovered it about two years ago and it has transformed my life. 40 grams of porridge and 270 grams of semi-skimmed milk cooked in a big plastic bowl in the microwave on high for 3 mins. I don't add anything but others add the whole of The Vale of Evesham.


Total agreement here !
Just to throw something else in there......A pint of milk after a good ride/workout is great for muscle recovery. It's got everything you need in there. 
On the subject of milkshakes, I tend to make my own. 
Milk (pint)
Generous squirt or dollop of honey
Banana 
And a little sugar
Blitz in a blender = DELICIOUS 
saw it in cycling active magazine about 4 months back


----------



## uclown2002 (4 Mar 2014)

Doyleyburger said:


> Total agreement here !
> Just to throw something else in there......A pint of milk after a good ride/workout is great for muscle recovery. It's got everything you need in there.
> On the subject of milkshakes, I tend to make my own.
> Milk (pint)
> ...


Looks good although I don't have honey so may try it with golden syrup!


----------



## young Ed (4 Mar 2014)

Doyleyburger said:


> Total agreement here !
> Just to throw something else in there......A pint of milk after a good ride/workout is great for muscle recovery. It's got everything you need in there.
> On the subject of milkshakes, I tend to make my own.
> Milk (pint)
> ...


we get through milk whole sale as it is (5 person family) i think i might have to buy my own for this! does sound mighty nice though! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Doyleyburger (4 Mar 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> Looks good although I don't have honey so may try it with golden syrup!


Yes sometimes I don't have honey either so milk is my quick fix


----------



## Doyleyburger (4 Mar 2014)

young Ed said:


> we get through milk whole sale as it is (5 person family) i think i might have to buy my own for this! does sound mighty nice though!
> Cheers Ed


Sugar wasn't in the ingredients list when I read the article as honey is sweet enough I would have thought. .......but I have a sweet tooth


----------



## ayceejay (4 Mar 2014)

We had a 15 year old stay with us once and our ears became attuned to the fridge door opening under the cover of darkness as we lay in bed, it was a nightmare and there was never enough milk for the coffee in the morning no matter how much we bought. 
Water is full of calories young Ed - trust me on this.


----------



## ayceejay (4 Mar 2014)

There is a joke in there somewhere, see if you can spot it before I feel compelled to explain. 
A clue: paying for a 15 year old appetite is expensive.


----------



## Doyleyburger (4 Mar 2014)

ayceejay said:


> There is a joke in there somewhere, see if you can spot it before I feel compelled to explain.
> A clue: paying for a 15 year old appetite is expensive.


Ha ha my bad
I may need to get out more


----------



## young Ed (5 Mar 2014)

ayceejay said:


> There is a joke in there somewhere, see if you can spot it before I feel compelled to explain.
> A clue: paying for a 15 year old appetite is expensive.


i know i keep on telling my mum 'you shouldn't have had me, the amount of food i eat is costing too much!' i manage to finish most pans off and deprive the chickens of many scraps!
Cheers Ed


----------



## sheffgirl (6 Mar 2014)

J post: 2960435 said:


> Make the best of this while you are young. I couldn't put weight on for love nor money and that stayed until I hit 30. Then it all went down hill fast.


I am the same at the moment, and I will be 30 in 2 months. I never stop eating, especially chocolate, I've even been lazy the last couple of weeks and not cycled everyday (I'm using the excuse of recovering from falling off lol), but I still lose weight. I need to put on about 5lbs


----------



## young Ed (7 Mar 2014)

sheffgirl said:


> I am the same at the moment, and I will be 30 in 2 months. I never stop eating, especially chocolate, I've even been lazy the last couple of weeks and not cycled everyday (I'm using the excuse of recovering from falling off lol), but I still lose weight. I need to put on about 5lbs


don't worry you don't really really need to put on 5lb 
i have a mate of my age who is going for military school selection and he has passed every test physically like height and strength etc but is so much uinder weight so he has 1 month i think it is to put on i forget how much weight!
Cheers Ed


----------



## mk6golf (9 Mar 2014)

I have been making sure I just have a nice big slice of cake fir lunchtime and I'm sure that tops me up from my 3 mile cross country commute.


----------



## uclown2002 (9 Mar 2014)

mk6golf said:


> I have been making sure I just have a nice big slice of cake fir lunchtime and I'm sure that tops me up from my 3 mile cross country commute.



Oh I'm sure a big slice of cake will cover your expended calories and then some.................


----------



## mk6golf (9 Mar 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> Oh I'm sure a big slice of cake will cover your expended calories and then some.................



I am one that does like it make sure 

The other thing for tea is a nice plate of chicken with rice!


----------



## Andrew Br (11 Mar 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> Are you underweight? If yes then eat more. If no, then carry on with what your doing.
> Do you lack energy as a result of your 15 mile commute? If yes eat more. If no, then carry on with what your doing.



It's "you're".

I might have let one go but not two! 

.


----------



## uclown2002 (11 Mar 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> Yes Ed you need to eat all 658 calories back otherwise your muscles will disappear
> 
> Are you underweight? If yes then eat more. If no, then carry on with what your doing.
> Do you lack energy as a result of your 15 mile commute? If yes eat more. If no, then carry on with what your doing.
> ...





Andrew Br said:


> It's "you're".
> 
> I might have let one go but not two!
> 
> .



Are you sure about that?
One of us needs to back to school and it's not me!


----------



## Andrew Br (11 Mar 2014)

This is correct (my bold):-



uclown2002 said:


> Yes Ed you need to eat all 658 calories back otherwise *your* muscles will disappear





These aren't:-




uclown2002 said:


> Yes Ed you need to eat all 658 calories back otherwise your muscles will disappear
> 
> Are you underweight? If yes then eat more. If no, then carry on with what *your* doing.
> Do you lack energy as a result of your 15 mile commute? If yes eat more. If no, then carry on with what *your* doing.


----------



## young Ed (11 Mar 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> Are you sure about that?
> One of us needs to back to school and it's not me!


it is 'what *you are* doing'
rather than 'what *your* doing'

you're=you are
your=owner ship eg: your life, your bike, your carbon! etc etc
Cheers Ed


----------



## Andrew Br (11 Mar 2014)

young Ed said:


> *owner ship *



Ahem.
Don't get me started on the lack of capitals ..............


----------



## young Ed (11 Mar 2014)

Andrew Br said:


> Ahem.
> Don't get me started on the lack of capitals ..............


Ownership dada! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## uclown2002 (11 Mar 2014)

Andrew Br said:


> This is correct (my bold):-
> These aren't:-



Correct, my bad!


----------



## uclown2002 (11 Mar 2014)

young Ed said:


> it is 'what *you are* doing'
> rather than 'what *your* doing'
> 
> you're=you are
> ...


Seriously Ed?
Please accept that I know the difference, although on this occasion for some inexplicable reason I didn't apply it.


----------



## young Ed (11 Mar 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> Seriously Ed?
> Please accept that I know the difference, although on this occasion for some inexplicable reason I didn't apply it.


Sorry, I don't doubt you know how to speak, write and read English but I also like to seem/sound clever! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Andrew Br (11 Mar 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> Correct, my bad!



I only picked you up initially because of your post about breaks/brakes.
I commend you on that by the way; it's also one of the things I find irritating .


.


----------



## uclown2002 (11 Mar 2014)

Andrew Br said:


> I only picked you up initially because of your post about breaks/brakes.
> I commend you on that by the way; it's also one of the things I find irritating .
> .



No problem here. I'd want to know if I got something wrong so as not to repeat.


----------



## young Ed (11 Mar 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> No problem here. I'd want to know if I got something wrong so as not to repeat.


always good to have someone point it out when i first joined my grammar and punctuation and spelling was atrocious and you lot did complain and i soon changed although my capital letters and punctuation still isn't perfect nut at least my posts are now readable!
Cheers Ed


----------



## uclown2002 (11 Mar 2014)

young Ed said:


> always good to have someone point it out when i first joined my grammar and punctuation and spelling was atrocious and you lot did complain and i soon changed although my capital letters and punctuation still isn't perfect nut at least my posts are now *readable*!
> Cheers Ed


Barely...........


----------



## jefmcg (11 Mar 2014)

Why don't you want to get hungry? You should get hungry, and then you should eat and then you should wait until you are hungry again and then you should eat again.

At 15, the wait won't be long, but being hungry is a good thing. I have a friend who is a nephrologist and the first thing she asks obese patients is "how many times a day are you hungry?" Mostly they just look confused.

(yeah, you are not at risk of obesity now, but it's still good practice)


----------



## Andrew Br (11 Mar 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> Barely...........



This ^
Work on it Ed; it's a good habit to have.

.


----------



## jowwy (12 Mar 2014)

ur all havin a laff


----------

